# These cameras



## poker_jake (Apr 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if these are worth anything? They are supposedly in working condition.

Vintage Camera Collection - 9 camera
Kodak Brownie Bullet
Kodak Brownie Junior Six-16
Kodak Duaflex Camera
Kodak Disc 3600
Kodak Imperial Mark 27
Kodak Instamatic 404
Ansco Super 35mm
Nikon FG
Kodak Brownie StarMeter


----------



## IanG (Apr 22, 2013)

There's nothing expensive in that collection, best to do an Ebay search model by model looking at completed sales.

Ian


----------



## ktan7 (May 8, 2013)

I wouldn't invest in any of those cameras.


----------



## Designer (May 8, 2013)

poker_jake; this list could probably filled by visiting a few local tag sales.

So yes, anywhere from $2 to $7 each.


----------

